

Ask HN: What Bay Area startup meetups do you recommend? - booduh

After looking through meetup.com and seeing a few meetups planned uncertainty and indecision set in. Naturally, my first reflex is to ask a question on YC.
======
aagha
Startup Digest's Startup Waffles - <http://www.meetup.com/startupdigest/>

------
tildeequals
I'd also recommend looking at webwallflower, which lists a lot of networking
meetups not on meetup.com: <http://webwallflower.com>

------
code_devil
There is a NewTech meeting the first Tuesday of every month at DLA pipers in
Palo Alto. They have 3-4 demos of products(typically web apps) followed by
networking. It includes free pizza/wine/beer.

~~~
olegious
This is a great meetup, the only problem (for those of us that live/work in
the city) is the PA location. Although sometimes they do meet at the DLA Piper
office in SF as well.

